# Ethernet Crossover Cable



## whizkidd

is there any possible way to re-wire an ethernet cable to make it a crossover cable? I want to know because I have plenty of regular Ethernet cable already built and has ends on it already, but i think all i need to do is cross a couple wires and it's good.
So if there's any easy way to do it, please tell me!
Thanks!
E


----------



## Motoxrdude

http://www.littlewhitedog.com/content-8.html


----------



## whizkidd

I'm saying taking a premade one and rewiring it somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Yeah, just cut open the cable (dont cut it in half, just take the insulation off to expose the inner wires) and cut the green and orange wires. Then connect the orange striped wire to the green stripped wire and the orange solid wire to the green solid wire.


----------



## brian

that site did tell you but


----------



## Geoff

The best thing to do is get a new connector and recrimp it, rather then stripping and joining the wires together (if that's what you were referring to Matt).


----------



## brian

[-0MEGA-];1048562 said:
			
		

> The best thing to do is get a new connector and recrimp it, rather then stripping and joining the wires together (if that's what you were referring to Matt).



well
$40 crimper
vs.
$5 crossover
s.
$0.00 diy

i would go with th diy if i just need to do a test or something non perminate


----------



## Geoff

brian said:


> well
> $40 crimper
> vs.
> $5 crossover
> s.
> $0.00 diy
> 
> i would go with th diy if i just need to do a test or something non perminate


You can buy a crimper on Newegg for about $15-$20.


----------



## brian

ugh do i have to do it agian 
$15 crimper
vs.
$5 cross over
vs.
$0.00 diy


----------



## Geoff

What if you cut off your finger doing it the DIY way?


----------



## cohen

[-0MEGA-];1048651 said:
			
		

> What if you cut off your finger doing it the DIY way?



$15 crimp
$5 cross over
$100 ++++ hospital bill


----------



## Motoxrdude

[-0MEGA-];1048651 said:
			
		

> What if you cut off your finger doing it the DIY way?



Then its your own damn fault.


----------



## brian

lol a simple thread turns out like this


----------



## Motoxrdude

On CF there is no such thing as a simple question. lol.


----------



## whizkidd

i can't believe this was a post of mine...
usually i don't get this much attention...
but that did help!


----------

